# Game Thread: Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Houston Rockets * *(22-30) *​

*PG * *R. Alston * - *SG* *D. Wesley* -* SF* *T. McGrady* - *PF* *J. Howard* - *C* *Y. Ming*


*
Rockets Individual Stats* 






 * @*
















*Phoenix Suns** (34-17)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *B. Diaw* - *C* *K. Thomas*



*Suns Individual Stats*​


*Thursday, Feb 16th - 10PM ET/7PM PT - TNT - U.S. Airways Center - Phoenix, AZ​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *107.0 42.4 27.0 * 
*Opponents*- *100.8 46.1 17.6 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 21.2* 
* Rebounds* *S. Marion 11.9* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 11.1 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.0 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 92.7 * 
*3PT% * *R. Bell  43.5* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 1.9 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 2.0 * 







*Rockets Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Houston* *90.5 41.7 18.9 * 
* Opponents* *91.1 40.9 20.4 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** T. McGrady 25.6 * 
*Rebounds* *J. Howard* *6.6 * 
* Assists * *D. Wesley 3.0 * 
*FG%* *Y. Ming 50.5 * 
* FT%* *Y. Ming * *82.4*
*3PT%* *D. Wesley 40.2* 
*Blocks* *J. Howard 0.1 * 
*Steals* *L. Head  1.0*​


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

This'll be a fun match to watch. I think I'll be seeing the Suns cool down the Rockets. :wink:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn you suns! :curse: 







:biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn you guys are just not missing any shots...


----------



## chadblazed420 (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah wow the suns and dantoni just have them playing high intensity man, they are fired up and wanted this game bad, and the game last night in denver. 

When the Suns drop 12+ treys its hard for any team to beat them, its almost crazy cause its falling more or matrix cleans up on the board. almost unstopable man, suns i think can challenge vs the spurs and mavericks we all know they are gonna want to knock the suns down this year, after Kid Canada did them in last year game 6 baby :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't know if we can beat the Spurs, maybe the Mavs but I think we need Amare though to be contenders. We're just clicking now and making a lot of shots. Whenever we have droughts, Amare brings to us what we lack now in games. Someone to get to the line. We're one of, if not the best FT shooting team in the NBA and get to the line less than any team. Not taking advantage of what we're good at.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeez, it's one thing to beat a team and another to totally humiliate them. That was just hateful. I'm not a Rockets fan, but that was overkill.

Laurie


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn, i have got to hand it to you guys. Seems as if houston started their allstar break yesterday. They just did not come to play today. And it really showed. This by far has been the worst game i can remember in rockets history.


Congrats Suns, and good momentum going into the break. Right now, i can only emagine JVG tearing the houston players a new a-hole on the plane ride back. He was NOT a happy guy by the looks of it. 

What a whoopin...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

That was an incredible ***-kickin. Great job.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

What a massacre.... Simply wow... 

Btw, Lol @ the comments the Inside the NBA crew made haha:

Ernie: "Not to add injury to insult... (then shows Stro getting hurt)"
Miller: [laughing] "How does someone hurt their ankle throwing a behind the back pass..."
Barkley: "You shouldn't be throwing behind the back passes when you're down by 40..."

ahahaha


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Jeez, it's one thing to beat a team and another to totally humiliate them. That was just hateful. I'm not a Rockets fan, but that was overkill.
> 
> Laurie



The Suns weren't going to let the Rockets just get away with giving up after the second quarter. If you do that you'll get humiliated.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Beating.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Good God. It's as if only one team showed up to play tonight. Guess they wanted their AS Break early.

"T-Mac! T-Mac! Save me! Save me!" Looks as if he's the one who needed saving.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

what a blowout! congrats on your win


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

M.U.R.D.E.R.E.R!!!!

Suns murdered Rocket.... 

PS: I didn't even finish watching the last 5mins of the game. lol


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> What a massacre.... Simply wow...
> 
> Btw, Lol @ the comments the Inside the NBA crew made haha:
> 
> ...


Classic quotes. But at least Rocket players are trying to entertain National TV viewers... since there was really nothing left to talk about. lol


----------



## naloblackey (Feb 26, 2005)

why dijon no play?


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

naloblackey said:


> why dijon no play?


Guess he's on D'antoni's list. At least he didn't leave early like Jax did.


----------

